# KOG - Kilgore Oil and Gas



## Trader Paul (6 June 2008)

Hi folks,

KOG ..... some more info about Kilgore ..... 

Kilgore Oil & Gas Limited
Proposed ASX code: KOG
Proposed listing date: 10 July 08# 

Company contact details:   www.kilgoreoilandgas.com.au
ph: 618 9486 1311
fax: 618 9486 1011
Principal Activities 	Oil & gas exploration
Issue Price 	20 cents per ordinary share
Security code 	KOG
Capital to be Raised 	$7,500,000
Expected offer close date 	25 June 2008

KOG ..... and the expected time cycles for 2008, from 10072008:

       10-11072008 ... 2 minor cycles 

       18-21072008 ... difficult cycle

           25072008 ... minor news expected 

           04082008 ... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ???

      08-11082008 ... significant and positive news expected here

      14-15082008 ... significant and negative cycle

      19-20082008 ... positive spotlight on KOG ... 

      27-28082008 ... 2 significant time cycles to bring negative news ... ???

          19092008 ... negative spotlight on KOG

          22092008 ... minor and positive cycle

          30092008 ... minor and positive aspect

          01102008 ... minor and positive cycle                 

     15-16102008 ... minor cycle

     20-21102008 ... minor and positive light on KOG

         03112008 ... minor and positive news expected

    10-11112008 ... significant and positive cycle - finances???

    12-13112008 ... minor cycle

         19112008 ... minor cycle

    21-24112008 ... minor news here???

    05-08122008 ... minor cycle

    10-11122008 ... significant and positive news expected here ... 

    18-19122008 ... positive spotlight on KOG

    22-24122008 ... 2 positive time cycles ..... this could be BIIIG ... !~!

        30122008 ... minor news expected

3112-02012009 ... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## mobcat (9 December 2008)

Have Managed to get a very large bag full of KOG  in this depressed market the last 3 months at a very heavy discount to IPO in June.
With my orders being filled today i sure have my share of KOG now  

With the fantastic progress and success in the field that KOG has had since listing i feel it,s only a matter of time till the market picks up on KOG ,after all they will be earning income of over 200k a month in jan 2009 and this is just the start


----------



## bas (10 December 2008)

They only have $1m left, have burnt through some cash in a short space of time. Am still waiting for a call back from them as to cash management plans.


----------



## mobcat (16 December 2008)

Got another 120k today @ 4 cents i cant help myself with this one KOG is doing all the right things but in this market is being sold down buy desperate holders , i am happy accumulating KOG my goal is 2 million under 5 cents lets see if i can pull it off before the word gets out


----------



## mobcat (8 January 2009)

500k to go guys looks like i have some comepetion ATM bidding it up , i might have to up my buy price on this one to put it to bed ,2 million here i come


----------



## Sith1s (11 February 2009)

UP over 40% today and no comments from anyone here or from the ASX.
Anyone have any insight into why?


----------



## mobcat (11 February 2009)

Well what a long overdue day in the sun for KOG , iam absolutley exstatic about the future of this little oily penny , with news immenent on maiden cashflows and major project drill results looks like the market has finnaly picked up on KOG .

I am expecting huge result sfrom Bottcher and with that a return to list last June of 20 cents and oppies are due for loyal holders 2 for 1 is my understanding (cant wait as i got my 2million plus ) GO GO KOG


----------



## mobcat (12 February 2009)

Pulled this market update of HC no wonder we are boooooooming.

Upmach Prospect
The D.M. Rush #1 well will be completed in the main pay objective commencing later this week.
It is anticipated that this well will be generating revenue in mid March. It is estimated that an
additional three to five wells will be drilled on this new discovery over the course of the next 24
months.
Reserves
Kilgore recently announced that its gross reserves are now in the order of 4.5 Bcfe and expects
to increase these reserves further once the Stary and UpMach fields commence production.
There is also potential for further reserve upgrades in the event that commercial quantities of
hydrocarbons are discovered in the Boettcher, Skimmer, Sandpiper, Snipe or Egret prospects
that will be drilled in the first half of calendar 2009.
Production and Cashflow
Kilgore’s first discovery, Alford#1, is currently producing at 125 MCFD (net 70 MCFD). The
operator is currently loading up the well by dropping soap sticks with the aim of raising
production to 250MCFD.
Anticipated revenues in the first full month of production from the existing Alford and the soon to
be producing Stary and Upmach wells (April 2009) should be between US$150,000 and
US$200,000 per month, based upon current NYMEX quoted prices for oil and gas.
Asset Values and Net Asset Backing
Kilgore currently has 110,800,003 shares on issue with a further 7,000,000 shares to be issued
on conversion of the Class D Performance Shares when reserves exceed 8 BCFE. It has no
issued options, convertible notes or debt.
Analysis of the value of recent publicly available transactions in the Gulf Coast indicates an
average gas reserve multiple of US$2.74/MCF and an average gas production multiple of
US$11,000/MCFD.
On the above basis, Kilgore’s current reserves would be worth between US$11m and 12.3m
(A$16.2-18.1m based upon an exchange rate to the US$ of 0.68), equivalent to approximately
A$0.155 per share. Should the final (Class D) performance share threshold (8 BCFE) be
achieved, the net asset backing per share would be equivalent (based upon 8 BCFE of
reserves) to approximately A$0.27, based upon the same gas reserve multiple price and exchange rate .


Kinda says it all hey happy days indeed


----------



## mobcat (30 July 2009)

Nice market update out today for Kilgore , KOG is going to cashflows of $3300 a day in october from well head and thats at the current very low gas price so thats a income of over a mill per annum on first well and we have 20 identical prospects that can support 4 wells each , the market is going to have to pick up on the current SP soon i am happy to wait and take more on at these levels


----------



## Scottport (1 August 2009)

Yes impressive update IMO, would appear that they are on track to some good income here.  I would expect the shareprice to move once others get to hear of it and bother to read.  Be interested to see companies projected income now, we are only guessing at probable income.


----------



## mobcat (3 August 2009)

Gday Scott nice to see some company on KOG thread i was getting a bit lonley talking to my self LOL  Oh well given time like you say Scott the market will have to pick up on Stray prospect alone with the out drilling of the site this could provide very positve results being that the site is so contained


----------



## mobcat (22 March 2010)

And now CSG in QLD and 80 million vol on friday it,s game on Vol wise atleast lets see if the SP marchs Nth now with the new CSG component


----------



## Miner (22 March 2010)

mobcat said:


> And now CSG in QLD and 80 million vol on friday it,s game on Vol wise atleast lets see if the SP marchs Nth now with the new CSG component




89 MILLION SHARES ALREADY CHANGED HANDS in one day after trading halt was lifted


Some one must saw value for it.


I suddenly saw this thread tonight  and found mob cat has been  a lone warrior here though our uncle Paul Trader published an initiation of this thread to start with and never appeared to justify his astroanalysis or unscientific ramping on this thread.

Monday is going to be a day of interest with 10 % hike on Friday for scrip

Good luck holders

DNH


----------



## petee (10 June 2010)

This is from KOG's last quarterly report..."Estimated potential gas in place in all permits of 7.3 TCF"

This equates to almost 1 billion barrels of oil..a market capitalisation of 5 million is insanely cheap here given the estimated reserves


----------



## snorer (1 June 2011)

Still some life in this one, although been very quiet on the forum for twelve months. announcement of an acquisition in Canada today with proven reserves of oil and gas , part of the announcement by Kilgore attached...


"Kilgore Oil and Gas (ASX: KOG) has executed a share sale agreement to acquire a 16% interest in the Rock Creek Oil project in Alberta, Canada, through the acquisition of 100% of the issued capital in Warren Energy Ltd.

The project is a tight oil appraisal play positioned for commercial evaluation that has a proven production reservoir of 20 million barrels of liquids and one trillion cubic feet of gas.

The operator and Kilgore expect to commence a three well drill campaign comprising horizontal wells with multi – stage fracs at the project in September this year."

Although far from the heights of past trading I feel this has potential with big turnover today and have decided to have a dabble.


----------

